# Top 20 Freshman Draft Prospects, Ranked



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. 6'10	WF	Marvin Williams	North Carolina
2. 6'9	WF	Rudy Gay	Connecticut
3. 6'10	PF	LaMarcus Aldridge	Texas
4. 6'5	WG	Malik Hairston	Oregon
5. 6'2	PG	Jordan Farmar	UCLA
6. 6'4	PG	Gabe Pruitt	USC
7. 6'2	PG	Daniel Gibson	Texas
8. 6'10	C	Randolph Morris	Kentucky
9. 6'10	C	Sean Williams	Boston College
10. 6'1	PG	Darius Washington	Memphis
11. 6'6	WG Nick Young USC
12. 6'1	PG Rajon Rondo	Kentucky
13. 6'10	C	CJ Giles	Kansas
14. 6'9	PF	DJ White	Indiana
15. 6'9	PF	Juan Palacios	Louisville
16. 6'8	WF Corey Brewer	Florida
17. 6'6	WG Richard Roby	Colorado
18. 6'5	WG	Jawan McClellan	Arizona
19. 6'9	PF Al Horford	Florida
20. 6'5	WG Bryce Taylor	Oregon


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like your top 5.. Never heard of #6... but I must say, I love Gibson's game. I would have thought he'd be higher.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marvin Williams is closer to 6'8, then 6'10. Where did you get 6'10 from?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rajon Rondo and Daniel Gibson are going to be great IMO...I really like what I see from them.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

What a weird list...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Marvin musta been wearing high heels when whoever got those heights measured them.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Marvin musta been wearing high heels when whoever got those heights measured them.


haha, but there's still no doubt he's #1 on that list


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What about Aaron Bruce of Baylor....He is 3rd in the Big 12 in scoring.....

Aaron Afflalo and Josh Shipp of UCLA and Maarty Leunen of Oregon deserve some recognition as well.....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> haha, but there's still no doubt he's #1 on that list


I don't know if there is "no doubt." Williams & Gay are pretty close together, IMHO.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> What about Aaron Bruce of Baylor....He is 3rd in the Big 12 in scoring.....
> 
> Aaron Afflalo and Josh Shipp of UCLA and Maarty Leunen of Oregon deserve some recognition as well.....


I don't think Leunen deserves a top 20 in this class yet.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> What about Aaron Bruce of Baylor....He is 3rd in the Big 12 in scoring.....
> 
> Aaron Afflalo and Josh Shipp of UCLA and Maarty Leunen of Oregon deserve some recognition as well.....


I haven't seen Bruce, but have heard he is a 6'3 shooting guard. As for Afflalo, Shipp, and Luenen, their NBA potential is limited. This isn't a list of best college players, it's a list of best pro prospects.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Glen "Big Baby" Davis (who doesnt deserve to be on this list at this moment) will be a pretty nice pro prospect. Hes a rather quick 6'9" 310lb PF that has a Charles Barkleyesque game. He doesnt have all the tools for an NBA jump at this moment IMO.

Just a heads up...


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

is Williams a PF or SF at the next level?

If he's a PF, you have to rank Gay ahead of Williams.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> I think Glen "Big Baby" Davis (who doesnt deserve to be on this list at this moment) will be a pretty nice pro prospect. Hes a rather quick 6'9" 310lb PF that has a Charles Barkleyesque game. He doesnt have all the tools for an NBA jump at this moment IMO.
> 
> Just a heads up...


I know who Glen Davis is. I just think he's closer to 6'7 than to 6'9, and that his game doesn't translate to the league very well. He probably ought to be somewhere in the 15-20 range, but I'm trying to predict updside here, and Davis doesn't have a whole lot. 



> is Williams a PF or SF at the next level?


I don't see how this question applies to Williams, and not to Gay. Physically, Wililams is much more ready to play the position. Gay is still developing into his body. Williams has the explosiveness of your prototype wing, while I'm thinking Gay might have to be more of a combo...


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

DJ White seen him play for the last three weeks the guy going to be a solid NBA player in the future, right now i put him in the top ten in the fr, class. Mavin Williams is and Gay both will be SF in the NBA. You have to put CJ ahead of Morris.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

blabla97 said:


> 6. 6'4	PG	Gabe Pruitt	USC
> 7. 6'2	PG	Daniel Gibson	Texas


I've never heard of Gabe Pruitt and I've seen Daniel Gibson play on a number of occasions. Daniels should be ranked higher as ATLien stated. As for Gabe Pruitt, I'll have to see him play before I can assess him.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

blabla97 said:


> I don't see how this question applies to Williams, and not to Gay. Physically, Wililams is much more ready to play the position. Gay is still developing into his body. Williams has the explosiveness of your prototype wing, while I'm thinking Gay might have to be more of a combo...


I disagree, Williams plays much more like a PF than Gay does. He is a much better offensive rebounder and generally plays inside more often. Gay is basically a jump shooter that's a good finisher on the fast break right now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the only reason Marvin plays like a PF because thats what UNC needs and it's what he is asked to do. His natural game is at the 3, he has a decent and quickly improving outside game and he can put the ball on the floor. Next year Roy said he should be getting more minutes at the 3 so it will be fun to see what he does playing a position he is more comfortable in. Rudy is a natural 3 as well, and while he isn't physically as strong as Marvin I do think that if he was on a team that needed help down low he is athletic enough to do it. UConn is the exact opposite however, they need all the outside help they can get.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I think the only reason Marvin plays like a PF because thats what UNC needs and it's what he is asked to do. His natural game is at the 3, he has a decent and quickly improving outside game and he can put the ball on the floor. Next year Roy said he should be getting more minutes at the 3 so it will be fun to see what he does playing a position he is more comfortable in. Rudy is a natural 3 as well, and while he isn't physically as strong as Marvin I do think that if he was on a team that needed help down low he is athletic enough to do it. UConn is the exact opposite however, they need all the outside help they can get.


This sums up my argument quite well...there's no way that Gay is anymore of a wing than Marvin. Gay might have a better jumper at the moment, but athletically, Marvin is much more ready to play on the perimeter.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Marvin has a better body now, though both guys need work...but I don't see how you can say Marvin is a better athlete. Gay is a better leaper and is slightly taller than Williams...he also looks longer but that could because he is skinner.

Gay also blocks shots from the 3, in a more physical league, than Williams does from the 4. 

Whether its been opportunity or not, Gay has demonstrated a solid 3 point stroke and the ability to put the ball on the floor and hit the midranger jumper consistently, more so than Williams at this time.

Williams finishes better down low and has shown a nice mid-ranger jumper. Gay has also finished better down low than most expected due to this thinner frame however advantage goes here to Williams.

In my opinion, Gay is a true 3 while I see Williams as a 3/4. Either way, both players are impressive but I'd take Gay ahead of Williams.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Marvin has a better body now, though both guys need work...but I don't see how you can say Marvin is a better athlete. Gay is a better leaper and is slightly taller than Williams...he also looks longer but that could because he is skinner.


I don't think Gay is taller than Williams. Furthermore, while Gay might be the better leaper and have longer arms, he isn't the better athlete when it comes to playing out on the perimeter. Williams has a much more explosive first step, and generally seems more explosive with the ball in his hands than Gay does. IE, Williams moves like a perimeter player, Gay moves more like a post/combo.

And I don't know where you are getting the idea that Marvin's body needs work. He's got about the perfect combination of strength and athleticism right now...



> Whether its been opportunity or not, Gay has demonstrated a solid 3 point stroke and the ability to put the ball on the floor and hit the midranger jumper consistently, more so than Williams at this time.


Well, I can guarantee you, from watching Williams play repeatedly, that Williams has a very good midrange jumper and 3-point range. Whether it's as good as Gay's is debatable (Gay has certainly gotten to show his off more), but there's not much seperating these two, if anything. 



> In my opinion, Gay is a true 3 while I see Williams as a 3/4. Either way, both players are impressive but I'd take Gay ahead of Williams.


I have some doubts as to whether Gay can score effectively in the NBA from the 3 spot. He just isn't quick enough to get around perimeter players on the dribble. He also needs to put on a lot of muscle...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

pruitt is great but hes putting up those #s on a team that sucks, his #s would be much lower on another team. Afflalo, although undersized to play the 2, IMO is a top 20 prospect because of his tenacious defense, his strength (the guy is stacked for a freshman) and determination.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> I don't know if there is "no doubt." Williams & Gay are pretty close together, IMHO.


Rudy Gay is definitely one of the top NBA prospects and talents in the class. However, if I had the choice, I would take Marvin Williams above Gay and other players in their class and never look back.


----------



## slkHORN (Jan 11, 2005)

Why has no one else questioned LA's position? He didn't play well enough in the first half of the season to be considered draft worthy, IMO, and with the recent surgery and being out the rest of the season i wouldn't put him that high... I know he was considering entering right out of hs, but personally i dont think hes good enough YET. As for Gibson i think he ought to be higher on that list. He's proven himself a leader this year w/all the losses Texas had this year. He's had problems shaking defenders but overall for being so yound i think the potential is enough to move him up on the list... That said, i hope neither one of them enter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If you don't know about Gabe Pruit, you better recognize. Seriously, he is a stud. He just plays on a lousy team that gets no air time. I've never seen Gibson play(always working when they are on), but have heard raves reviews about it. Just don't dismiss Pruit because you havent heard of him or havent seen him play. When it's al lsaid and done I think Malik Hairston could be the best of them all. He just has an all-around game, plays with poise and composure, and just turned 18. Once he gets more comfotable he'll be a stud.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm surprised jeff green of georgetown didn't make that list.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, it was either Green or Horford. Green should be there, though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Watch out for Ray Schaefer from Oregon. Dude is 7ft tall with great mobility. He is just scratching the surface this year, but he has already dunked on a few pac-10 foes. I think he'll be the premier big man in the Pac-10 in 2 years. Also, Chamberlain Oguchi is instant offense, just add watter. He has a pure jump shot and attacks the rim fearlessly. Is still pretty raw, but once he got some playing time at the end of the year, he blossomed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Still not impressed with Marvin Williams. I see him and think this guy is going to be a mediocre SF on the pro level. Maybe he'll be like Al Harrington, but a star I just don't see it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He didn't really stand out today in the Duke game, and I kept my eyes on him almost the whole time I watched the game. I think he needs more college.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I think Glen "Big Baby" Davis (who doesnt deserve to be on this list at this moment) will be a pretty nice pro prospect. Hes a rather quick 6'9" 310lb PF that has a Charles Barkleyesque game. He doesnt have all the tools for an NBA jump at this moment IMO.
> 
> Just a heads up...


i saw him play for the first time last week and came away quite impressed. but i think he's closer to 6'8 and i would NOT call him charles barkleyesque as he doesn't have sir charles' explosiveness. he gets away with some quicks and amazing footwork. if he loses weight he'll be a stud.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

happygrinch said:


> I'm surprised jeff green of georgetown didn't make that list.



yeah, kid's a stud. and only gonna get better. HOYA SAXA!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Still not impressed with Marvin Williams. I see him and think this guy is going to be a mediocre SF on the pro level. Maybe he'll be like Al Harrington, but a star I just don't see it.


There are times when he does look like a tweener. I wasn't impressed in the McD's game at all. However, there have been several moments this year where I have been absolutely awestruck by his explosiveness around the basket. The fact that he even attempted a couple of the dunks he threw down this year is ridiculous. He moves like a wing, has an incredible nba-ready body, is unmatched as an athlete, has a sweet midrange jumper, and plays very hard. His combination of length and explosiveness is almost unparalelled in the game today. I guess it's not a guarantee that he's a superstar quite yet, but he's Tim Thomas with work ethic at the very least. The sky is the limit...

As for him being 6'10, he's listed at 6'9 and looks a bit taller than that. I guess maybe it's similar to your listing Deron Williams at 6'4...


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I've learned to pay attention to everything HKF says unless it's about UNC. Dude really needs to get over whatever they did to him as a little kid.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> I've learned to pay attention to everything HKF says unless it's about UNC. Dude really needs to get over whatever they did to him as a little kid.


That has nothing to do with my point. I love Sean May as a prospect, even though he's not going to be drafted high because of his body. I thought Marvin was okay from the summer before his senior year through to his recruitment to Carolina. He immediately struck me as Jamal Mashburn, who was a star, but some people make Marvin out to be a legend. I just don't see it. arenas809 constantly told me he loved Marvin, when I didn't. That was before he even signed with Carolina. 

Yes he can dunk and that's magnificent, but I still would like Shawne Williams over him, because I am more confident in Shawne becoming a superstar wing than I am Marvin. However if Marvin became Jamal Mashburn (w/o injuries) would anyone be mad at that? Probably not.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like a pretty good list.

The amazing thing about Hairston is that he's probably about a year younger then all those other freshmen.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Hairston is a year younger? Holy cow, that means if he doesn't come out this year, he's stuck in college until 2007. He will declare for sure.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought the idea of the age limit was going to be 20 years old or 2 years of college, whichever came first, so sophmores that are 19 can still declare?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I thought the idea of the age limit was going to be 20 years old or 2 years of college, whichever came first, so sophmores that are 19 can still declare?


The way I understand it, you have to be two years out of high school and at least 20. I could be wrong...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

blabla97 said:


> The way I understand it, you have to be two years out of high school and at least 20. I could be wrong...


OJ Mayo will have to leave high school after grade 10 or he will only enter the league at 29 years old


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JamesOn Curry anyone???


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> JamesOn Curry anyone???


Curry will have to prove he's a PG before he even thinks about the next level. He's a 6'3 wing at the moment, who might be able to convert into a 6'3 PG . If that happens, he's not a bad prospect at all...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

blabla97 said:


> Curry will have to prove he's a PG before he even thinks about the next level. He's a 6'3 wing at the moment, who might be able to convert into a 6'3 PG . If that happens, he's not a bad prospect at all...


Past couple games he's been dishing out the assists pretty well.......I dont think he has the athleticism to be a 6'3" shooting guard in the league....


----------

